# Schlitzie the pinhead by Sideshow



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all this is my build up and paint on Schlitzie from the Todd Browning film 'Freaks'..
Sculpted bt Mitch Devane way back in 1998.. this still is one of the best cast kits iv'e ever worked on!..made by sideshow model company.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ian agree with you on the castings of this kit and your paintup is Beautiful on him:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great job Ian as always, I faintly remember this kit came with a stage like carnival base? Is that correct, remember seeing this beautifully painted also at the NJ Chiller Show I belive he was on a stage with curtains made from resin.
Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Can't say I ever saw this character in the film but you did a nice job painting him up!

Randy, I seem to remember seeing this kit at Chiller with a stage and curtains also.

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Can't say I ever saw this character in the film but you did a nice job painting him up!
> 
> Randy, I seem to remember seeing this kit at Chiller with a stage and curtains also.
> 
> MMM


Here is the full movie Freaks in 7 parts-Todd Browning, who directed the 1931 Dracula.
Here is part 1 , see rest on utube


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Can't say I ever saw this character in the film but you did a nice job painting him up!


Strictly speaking, Schlitzie wasn't a "character" -- he played himself! He was one of three "pinheads" or microcephalics featured in _Freaks_. Because of their low mental capacity, they all wore simple dresses for ease in going to the toilet, and all were presented as females although Schlitzie was actually male.

Great paint job on the flesh tones and fabric.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> Great job Ian as always, I faintly remember this kit came with a stage like carnival base? Is that correct, remember seeing this beautifully painted also at the NJ Chiller Show I belive he was on a stage with curtains made from resin.
> Randy


They actually did 2 Schlitzie kits. First one was one of the first Sideshow products way back when, I think released as a Barker Brothers kit. That one had the carnival base. They did a set back then, 3 different Freaks kits? Rare stuff today, very tough to find.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes Barker brothers, thats the one, I seen it on ebay for 400.00 2 years ago.
Thanks.

Randy


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

VERY nice job on Schlitzie, Ian! :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Randy,

Thanks for the YouTube link. I just watched the whole 7 parts...what a movie for 1932! 

Ian...now I can really appreciate the job you did on Schlitzie! :thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Barker brothers kits were fantastic.. don't know of the scale of them.. but if i remember correctly - they also did a lionhead freak??.. that wasn't in the movie..
many thanks for all the comments!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Looks Great. I also thought that was a great casting. Cold-cast porcelain? I have a pic if you don't mind me posting also on your thread.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Marko said:


> Looks Great. I also thought that was a great casting. Cold-cast porcelain? I have a pic if you don't mind me posting also on your thread.


Cold cast, indeed. One of the nicest castings I've ever run into. A runner-up would be the cold cast "Invisible Man" from Dark Horse.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Excellent as always Ian.I still have mine on the bench.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another great build Ian. I always enjoy seeing someone else's work even if the subject itself doesn't interest me too much. A great job on a model is worth looking at even if I don't care enough to have it on my shelf.

By the way, I guess we are competing in the MMR Creature contest! May the best Creature win although most of them look quite good. It will be difficult for the judges I think and I don't envy them. Good luck!


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

great job thanks for posting ,
i have that kit unbuilt but hope to build it in the
future


----------

